# UMAi Ginger Salami



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2017)

Fermentation went great. Now into the fridge.













gsal8.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 24, 2017


















gsal90.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 24, 2017


----------



## 1967robg (Jan 24, 2017)

What temperature do you maintain while curing?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2017)

1967RobG said:


> What temperature do you maintain while curing?


I dont try to maintain, the closet is just about a constant 74-81*


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 29, 2017)

Ginger salami is looking good. These will not get the burnt umber color.

Looking at 2-3 more weeks.













gsalami.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2017)

nepas said:


> Ginger salami is looking good. These will not get the burnt umber color.
> 
> 
> Looking at 2-3 more weeks.
> ...



You have my attention with these.   Is this a UMAi recipe or LP?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> You have my attention with these.   Is this a UMAi recipe or LP?



Was just going to ask the same thing.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 29, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> You have my attention with these. Is this a UMAi recipe or LP?


LP

Easy peasy.


----------



## wayoutwest (Jan 30, 2017)

Is that venison?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 30, 2017)

wayoutwest said:


> Is that venison?


No

Poke


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2017)

Had to try the Ginger salami. UMAi salumi bags.

This on is the smallest chub of the 7 I made. Looks and taste great.

Another 2 weeks on the others.

I'm out of Elk salami, thinking i need more so gotta get the grinder fired up soon.













lpumiging.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 9, 2017


















lpumiging1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 9, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow, Rick.   That looks very good.

I still haven't used the umai casings I have.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Wow, Rick. That looks very good.
> 
> I still haven't used the umai casings I have.


Well why is that.....EH


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 9, 2017)

nepas said:


> Well why is that.....EH



Well I do have the chamber that seems to work.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Well I do have the chamber that seems to work.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 9, 2017)

That looks great! Tomorrow is the two week weigh in for my first batch.


----------



## wayoutwest (Feb 10, 2017)

I never heard of poke. Is it like deer, or elk?


----------



## wayoutwest (Feb 10, 2017)

nepas said:


> No
> 
> Poke


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 10, 2017)

wayoutwest said:


> I never heard of poke. Is it like deer, or elk?


Depends on how much you had to drink.......EH


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 10, 2017)

wayoutwest said:


> I never heard of poke. Is it like deer, or elk?



Unfortunately Nepa's poke is nothing like real poke. The islanders would be disappointed....

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poke_(fish_salad)

When I lived in Hawaii I'd have poke for lunch almost every day. My favorite is octopi.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 10, 2017)

wayoutwest said:


>


Aint that a poke on your pit?

Us southerners talk different than y'all do


----------



## wayoutwest (Feb 23, 2017)

View media item 515636
This is the only kine poke I know. Wash it down with a cold one & sink your toes in the sand. Aahhhh


----------



## nimrod (Feb 23, 2017)

Nepas

That is some mighty fine looking salami. Poke is the only way to go down here.

Craig


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2017)

wayoutwest said:


> View media item 515636
> This is the only kine poke I know. Wash it down with a cold one & sink your toes in the sand. Aahhhh



Exactly!!! I miss my Poke lunches! Tako for lunch Ahi for dinner!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2017)

Extra tentacles please!!!








Now that's Poke! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 23, 2017)

It does look really good, Very interesting, Someday I will be heading in that direction.... Just gotta get some thing s done...The List...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2017)

Y'all northerners and westerner doods talk funny.

Poke fish octo junk?

No thanks

Four legged poke for me.


----------



## wayoutwest (Feb 24, 2017)

Once you taste our poke, you'll never go back.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Nepas just be sure to chew the octopus really good. We wouldn't want those suckers getting caught on your throat going down.


----------



## wayoutwest (Feb 24, 2017)

Now that tako poke looks amazing....


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 24, 2017)

nepas said:


> Y'all northerners and westerner doods talk funny.
> 
> Four legged poke for me.



Please, I'm still learning to spell American!!  EH?

:laugh1:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 24, 2017)

nepas said:


> wayoutwest said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And what does your name stand for ???  :biggrin:


----------

